
Go-To-Market Fit: The Missing Link for Enterprise Growth - vinnyglennon
https://medium.com/the-mission/go-to-market-fit-the-missing-link-for-enterprise-growth-e92dd06857d7
======
danenania
Doing a startup is kind of like climbing a mountain that has 10 false summits.
You've always got some goal in your mind that you're driving toward, and you
feel like when you finally reach that point, it's going to start to get
easier. But when you get there, the 'real' peak emerges from the clouds, and
it's twice as high as where you are now.

Built a great product that actually works? Congrats! That's really f-ing hard
to do. Now go get 10 customers for it, which is a whole a lot harder! Got 10
customers? Congrats! How will you get 100? Got revenue, funding, and a
reliable user acquisition channel? Congrats, now you get to learn how to hire
and manage people so you can keep growing.

